# GTR.co.uk . . . . racequeen, idol, babe, ex . . .



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Dear perverts,

I have come up with the genius idea that this forum should have a least some kind of "mascot-madame" posing sexy infront of some even more hot GTR., exclusiveley for the gtr register.

The forum " M.Blowdog" should sponsor a photoshooting with a babe and post the hot pictures as wallpapers "advertisement tools for the forum":chuckle: in to the front page, where every lucky Mickey can download them for private use freely. . .:chuckle:

I can also start a thread where peeps can make a donation via paypal for organizing such a shooting with some hot babe here in japan. ( I have the connections and a talented photographer will be found in a sec as well).

So what do you guys think?

Laste note: I not specially think about a GTROC babe, but a real universal public forum babe, for the fun and excitement of all.

Your sincerely

GTRLUX

PS: for the girls, we allready had Hodgie as century register gal, was expensive enough to keep him doing the things he did infront of the cam, so please no bad comments against this initiative.:chuckle:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

What's your commission on this? lol


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd prefer the search was fixed before time's spent on a mascot...


(does that make me a sad nerd?)


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

ok, who voted for the last option?:chuckle:.

option 1 for me btw


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm between option 1 and 2 but i did choose option 2.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

i went for -I pay 100000$ if hodgie poses naked infront of the Topsecret GTR opcorn:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

> Dear perverts


Your putting us in a catch 22, we reply to your thread and we get labelled perverts? Disgusting!!

So where are all these GTROC babes that are stepping forward....?!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I voted for the last option, the cars on this forum speak for themselves, they don't need no max power men (sorry..."babes") draped over them to make them look better.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

hodgie said:


> i went for -I pay 100000$ if hodgie poses naked infront of the Topsecret GTR opcorn:




Does that involve baby oil as well?chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Ha, you do keep me entertained MrLux.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

why only girl from japan what about us lasses in england haha


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

x.laura.x said:


> why only girl from japan what about us lasses in england haha




No we want a good looking one without a beard:chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

ooo thanks treg!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

x.laura.x said:


> ooo thanks treg!




Charmed I'm sure.:thumbsup:

Are these pics from your profile Laura?


Brenda [Bearded Lady Of Guildford]'s MySpace Profile - Online Dating, Relationships, Friends, Networking, & more


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

nooo your just mean treg!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Put up some pics Laura and we will see if you fit the position.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

haha i havent got the body to be a model haha let me lose some weight then i will haha


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

..... I thought Booty (as in Booty-licious) was our official GTROC Gal :bowdown1:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

should do a vote ....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

plumwerks said:


> Put up some pics Laura and we will see if you fit the position.


Please don't.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

and what is your problem?....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

There is already a "chicks and R35" thread, i just simply wouldn't want such a fit pole dancing northern lass putting them to shame...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

x.laura.x said:


> and what is your problem?....




Maybe the beard:chuckle:

Hows the driving going?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

ha .... sahame have you heard.... pole dancin well its only a hobbie... change it to pole fitness then will give you a different picture


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

TREG said:


> Maybe the beard:chuckle:
> 
> Hows the driving going?


drivin is going good.....  got into a dilemma were two cars infront were havin starin contest and wouldnt move n blocked the road.... the horn came in handy


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> There is already a "chicks and R35" thread, i just simply wouldn't want such a fit pole dancing northern lass putting them to shame...


haha. WIN!:clap:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

ooo sorry my bad .... L14MO sorry i miss read your comment ... never new yo said fit pole dancin puttin them to shame hha ....

well i aint fit.... haha


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Common guys and gals . .don't let this thread get locked !!!

laura, to answer your initial question: Of course any good looking, willing to pose in front of an R, for reasonable money, from any country-ethnic group is welcome.

It was just my idea for instance, as the car we all talk about comes from japan, so to have the machine and an exotic japanese gal with it.opcorn:

Also is it a rare sight in general to have real japanese models posing in front of cars (not talking about the cheap chicks from the Autosalon)

Have been to such a shooting recently, thanks to a friend who works in the industry and "wow" ..would triple the traffic on this register in just a sec, thanks to hot wallpapers. . .:smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think Booty shoulkd do it


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I think theres something seriously wrong with the pole results.:nervous:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hodgie said:


> I think theres something seriously wrong with the pole results.:nervous:


The mob has spoken out . .now can Blowdog just hand over those 100k . .and you hodgie better get your self down to the garage for those damn pictures (and "NO" you won't need any clothes . . .)


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Loving the Hodgie count, 424 votes and rising.....lol


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

What about some oiled up japanese blokes for the three gay count, in this PC time you cant be seen to be showing bias:chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Sexy chick*

Hubba Dubba


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

ScottyB said:


> Loving the Hodgie count, 424 votes and rising.....lol


Looks like hodgie is going to be very wealthy soon:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

bkvj said:


> Looks like hodgie is going to be very wealthy soon:chuckle:




And very naked


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

lol i picked last one then noticed the one for hodgie, bugger i should learn to read all of the poll and then try to be funny lol


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL Hodgie !

Erm...what Top Secret GTR are we talking about ? :nervous:

I'm amazed Moley hasn't posted your Moulin Rouge pic in this thread yet !


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> LOL Hodgie !
> 
> Erm...what Top Secret GTR are we talking about ? :nervous:
> 
> I'm amazed Moley hasn't posted your Moulin Rouge pic in this thread yet !


I think GTLux maens your one:nervous:
Moley hasn`t posted anything because he`s away. Anyway i`ve got the Captain Death pic`s now.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

On behalf of Moley


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Eikichi said:


> On behalf of Moley




Shake it shake it honey:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Thrust said:


> Hubba Dubba


@ Thrust: Is she from the japanese version of Ugly Betty????


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

gavoh said:


> @ Thrust: Is she from the japanese version of Ugly Betty????


Her name is Ayako Imoto. I tried to find an introduction in English, but here are some video clips for you. 

PS Keep your filthy hands off her, she's mine, all mine!!!

Ayako Imoto


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Put her on my GTR, yeah! (Only the middle clip was working, LOL, but turn the volume way down if you're in the office.)


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Or how's about this lady then?
Reach for the Universe › Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what's a girl? is that like a car?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> what's a girl? is that like a car?


LOL, well, I can understand why God made cars, but what is the purpose of women?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Thrust said:


> LOL, well, I can understand why God made cars, but what is the purpose of women?


Men needed help with cooking, cleaning and ironing... :nervous:






















OK, I'll get my coat now :runaway::flame:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The boss of the tuning garage here loves a good-looking woman, but he believes that scantily-clad ladies and beautiful cars should be kept well apart. TPO. He refuses to hire girls to stand in front of his exhibits as he feels that it distracts from them, cheapens them, and somehow fudges the issue of how serious the hardware really is.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

....unless of course she's got nice norks!
:chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Eikichi said:


> Men needed help with cooking, cleaning and ironing... :nervous:


PMSL...nah, we didn't need help, just didn't have the time as we were playing with cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> ....unless of course she's got nice norks!
> :chuckle:


Would those be Nismo Norks or HKS ???? :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Thrust said:


> The boss of the tuning garage here loves a good-looking woman, but he believes that scantily-clad ladies and beautiful cars should be kept well apart. TPO. He refuses to hire girls to stand in front of his exhibits as he feels that it distracts from them, cheapens them, and somehow fudges the issue of how serious the hardware really is.


I completely agree. Now, mind you, I LOVE looking at hot and sexy women. But time and a a place. When I go to a car show, I want to see car porn, and that's it. I really despise and hate seeing girls blocking my view of the car I'm trying to admire, and furthermore the hordes of men who are Not Getting Any crowding the stand staring at the girl. I would never want that job if I were female, and furthermore any tuner who thinks they're drawing more attention by putting race queens along with their machinery...well there are more people at your booth, but none of them can recall what your cars or products look like, they are just bamboozled by tits and ass.

I actually asked a model to step AWAY from the vehicle (BMW HP2 Sport at its debut launch party), so that I could get a clear shot of just the bike in all her glory. The model was literally stunned - it was the first time someone didn't take a picture with her as the main attraction.


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

Eikichi said:


> Men needed help with cooking, cleaning and ironing... :nervous:
> 
> 
> thant god for labels like this :bowdown1:


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Thrust said:


> The boss of the tuning garage here loves a good-looking woman, but he believes that scantily-clad ladies and beautiful cars should be kept well apart. TPO. He refuses to hire girls to stand in front of his exhibits as he feels that it distracts from them, cheapens them, and somehow fudges the issue of how serious the hardware really is.


I have to completley disagree how can having a stunning model draped over a stunning motor be wrong. 

I hate to see terrible looking women plastered in makeup to try and improve her looks draped over nice cars like you see at sonme shows however when shes fit how can you complain. 

You can look at the car then her and then back at the car af so on. Wheres the issue :chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

see i think a girl to model in front of cars have to be at least nice looking .. and dont look like they been tangod! wen i go to car meets etc i always see girls who devalue the car in a way...


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> what's a girl? is that like a car?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113662-chicks-r35s.html

look at all the pages

so how many cars or how many girls?


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113662-chicks-r35s.html
> 
> look at all the pages
> 
> so how many cars or how many girls?


Dunno, but applying a carefully designed scientific algorithm the answer to your question has to be.....

too many cars, not enough girls!!!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> I completely agree. Now, mind you, I LOVE looking at hot and sexy women. But time and a a place. When I go to a car show, I want to see car porn, and that's it. I really despise and hate seeing girls blocking my view of the car I'm trying to admire, and furthermore the hordes of men who are Not Getting Any crowding the stand staring at the girl. I would never want that job if I were female, and furthermore any tuner who thinks they're drawing more attention by putting race queens along with their machinery...well there are more people at your booth, but none of them can recall what your cars or products look like, they are just bamboozled by tits and ass.
> 
> I actually asked a model to step AWAY from the vehicle (BMW HP2 Sport at its debut launch party), so that I could get a clear shot of just the bike in all her glory. The model was literally stunned - it was the first time someone didn't take a picture with her as the main attraction.


I went to a bike show at Alley Pally a few years ago now. There was a Ducati Senna there with two chicks stood near it. I asked them to move to the side and they stood at the side of bike smiling. I then repeated my request pointing at the floor just off the stand. The sexier one sais "you wont be able to get us in from their will you?" I just looked up and said "No, but its ok".
She was not impressed but the otherone just looked at her and said "men"

Kp


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well if we do vote to have a female mascot can I now declare the winner ...











Plus hands off you scabs, you can have Hodgie - she's mine :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

seconded

(just don't tell my Chris!)


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> What's your commission on this? lol


I don't think Chris is getting any money for this, but he does get to oil the Chippendale!!!






:chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> why only girl from japan what about us lasses in england haha



Like these two English lasses...............or should that be lassies?














:chuckle:


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

hahaha quality! someone do them both a favour lol


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

An old friend of mine works at Spearmint R's in sheffield, and shes up for it, (literally) but like anything with these women she demands a fee. I tried the friend card but it didnt wash, then again i do get the odd free dance :thumbsup:

BTW to the OP, can you change the last option from ' I am gay' to 'I am a gay'


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Like these two English lasses...............or should that be lassies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm practically salivating. Plenty of timber to keep you warm in the winter


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Like these two English lasses...............or should that be lassies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good on them for giving it ago even tho there not the size 8 lassy.....

but think they need some fashion advice thoo.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> good on them for giving it ago even tho there not the size 8 lassy.....
> 
> but think they need some fashion advice thoo.... :thumbsup:


There's nothing wrong with not being a size 8, but there should be a law for walking around with a face like a welders bench.

As for the fashion advice, you could always send them to Trinny & Susannah, Gok Wan, or any other self-proclaimed fashion expert.

Apparently, the one in pink had the hump cos she had to put her chips down!!



Anyone remember Sharon & Tracy from Viz?





:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Please refer here next time ...

T.F.B Act 1999


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

Apparently, the one in pink had the hump cos she had to put her chips down!!

PMSL:chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Please refer here next time ...
> 
> T.F.B Act 1999



That link is simply awesome :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My God, even my DOG looks better than those 2 (and yes I do mean the 4 legged variety !!)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Please refer here next time ...
> 
> T.F.B Act 1999


:chuckle:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Please refer here next time ...
> 
> T.F.B Act 1999


Classic


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Well if we do vote to have a female mascot can I now declare the winner ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice but not nearly naked enough!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think that would enhance the picture ....


----------



## Oldskool (Jul 31, 2009)

We lets find out!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

ITSt said:


> ..... I thought Booty (as in Booty-licious) was our official GTROC Gal :bowdown1:


Just found this thread.... Little ole me? Yeah...go on then


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I could polish her bumpers anytime !!!


----------



## jonh (May 15, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Like these two English lasses...............or should that be lassies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting way to carry a spare tyre - I thought we had run-flats!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

lol! Girls are great to look at, cars are great to look at, but the only time I want to see a girl with a sports car is if shes inside giving it beans! by that I mean driving it fast, not dogging.. uke:

Im not being funny but theres nothing worse than some smutty brainless bimbo sprawled across a sports car, one does nothing for the other so whats the point?! whenever I see an image containing both I think, out the way love, youre spoling the shot.. :banned:


I associate driving pleasure, excitement and freedom with sports cars, now where does a woman come in to that?!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

jonh said:


> Interesting way to carry a spare tyre - I thought we had run-flats!!


what colour is that, the best, or just a poor imitation?


----------

